# mh hydro bill affect ?



## coryp (May 28, 2008)

how much do you think 2 100w mhs will affect my hydro bill each month? i hear people saying that there lights r making like 500 to 1000$ bills but i think that would be large tanks with 1000+ watts


----------



## UnderTheSea (Jun 2, 2008)

This is going back over three years but my bill only increased $20-$30 / month running my system

3 x 250w MH's
2 x 40w NO's
5 x Koralia 4's
Mag 18
Mag 12
EuroReef RS 250 Skimmer

It also depends on how long your lights are on for and whether you are on one of those new smart meters.

I haven't checked to see what my usage is now days


----------



## coryp (May 28, 2008)

ok thats handelable i was scared for a sec about the cost my new lights per mo


----------



## Darkblade48 (Jan 28, 2008)

coryp said:


> how much do you think 2 100w mhs will affect my hydro bill each month? i hear people saying that there lights r making like 500 to 1000$ bills but i think that would be large tanks with 1000+ watts


That's a total of an additional 200 watts per hour. Assuming you keep your lights on for (say) 10 hours a day, that's an additional 2 kWh (kilowatt hours) per day, so in a month, it's an additional 60 kWh.

Multiply that number by however much the hydro company charges you per kWh.


----------

